# ferrets



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

hi every1 put up pictures of my baby girls so if you want a look then go on my profile


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aww just had a wee look and they are gorgeous:001_wub:. Coco is super cute


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

aww thank you :thumbup:


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Aw their mega cute.. Cheekie looks like my Zeus lol.. hope your enjoying your new pets hun x


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you every1 for the nice comments yes i am defo enjoying them


----------

